# How many people left your exam early?



## pu_grad2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I only noticed a few people leaving early at my exam site. One guy left after an hour in the afternoon. I think he gave up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

When I took the exam (April '08), I left the afternoon part after an hour and a half. I passed.


----------



## mgpig (Nov 2, 2011)

I left the afternoon after a little over 3hrs. There were a few I just guessed on, but the rest I felt pretty good about. I didn't see any point in continually checking my answers. Think long, think wrong, I guess.


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 2, 2011)

I generally use every single minute given during standardized tests. It has always worked for me. I am usually "in the zone" during a test and don't bother to notice who is leaving, but I strongly disagree with leaving early.

Oh, and hopefully a moderator will be around shortly to take care of Mr. nikii


----------



## DS58 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used 3:45 both sessions for the test and remaining 15 to check answers. I was also "in the zone" and didn't pay attention as people left. It looked like many did leave early in the afternoon though. Our rule (and I assume it was the same everywhere) was that you could not leave after the 15 min warning.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Nov 2, 2011)

I finish afternoon after 3 hr, but as R2KBA said, i strongly disagree to leave earlier, so I was checking my answers and was trying to work out two problems (I knew its not for me). I still gave them up, but at least I tryied. Oh, one guy next to me left more than 2 hrs earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 2, 2011)

I took 3:45 each session on the test and spent remaing 15 checking my work. I know several left early because they weren't there anymore when I came up for air. I don't see anything wrong with leaving early if you know you've done all you can, and you might get to that point well before the end if you really know your stuff and don't need to look things up, which burns the most time.


----------



## AMiller (Nov 2, 2011)

I left the AM session about 30 minutes early, after reviewing my work twice and finding a couple issues, either I got the right answer but stupidly bubbled the wrong option or just bad math and wrong equations. My fear was that I would start to second guess my qualitative answers that were not as straight forward. The afternoon I used every minute. With 45 minutes to go I have 4 questions that I had skipped over. They were difficult but I was able to answer all 4, 1 I was confident with my answer, the other 3 I feel like I was able to make educated guesses.


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 2, 2011)

i finished the am part at just about 3 hours. i went back and rechecked my answers, and actually corrected couple. i took transportation pm, i finished it in about 3.5 hours, one questions i had to guess, so i think i did okay...but i do know some people that gave themselves the pe title right after the exam, and failed...


----------



## wow (Nov 7, 2011)

Finished AM with 1 hr 20 min remaining and used the rest of the time figuring out a couple of problems I had previously guessed on and then making sure I bubbled everything in correctly. I always have a fear when doing the bubble sheets that I'm off by one and miss 3/4 of everything!

The PM portion I finished with only 15 minutes. I seemed to do well pacing myself and making sure I was at or ahead of time.


----------



## StaciaZ (Nov 9, 2011)

About half of the people at my test site left the morning session 30 minutes early. Most people stayed until the end for the afternoon session.


----------



## Gordapeak (Jan 3, 2012)

I left 30 minutes early both morning and afternoon, and passed. Checked them once, and split.


----------



## addi (Jan 3, 2012)

I used every minute on both parts. When i see people leave early, i always wondered if they gave up or the test was too easy for them. I. Always stay to tell myself i tried my best if i failed. However i was fortunate enough to pass on first try


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2012)

Gordapeak said:


> I left 30 minutes early both morning and afternoon, and passed. Checked them once, and split.


This and I passed in 2008.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Jan 3, 2012)

After double checking all morning questions, I left 45 minutes early. Double checked all afternoon questions (Civil Transpo) and left 17 minutes early. At our exam site, if you finished inside of the 15 minute warning, you had to stay until the end, which was after they verified that they had all tests, so it would have been a 35 minute ordeal.


----------



## ACC_HOKIES (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't pay much attention during the PE, but I know a majority was still there at the end. My test strategy had me committed to the full allotted time, no matter how good or bad the test went. I'd complete the entire test three times, from scratch, before I'd even consider leaving early. I'm finishing with no doubt.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very few people left early in the afternoon. Several left the morning session a bit early. I stayed the whole time both sessions, just to be able to check and double check my work. It's not a race to see who can leave early. I passed. I did notice that at least 2 people in my section were no-shows.

I took the exam process very seriously and did not want to have to try again. I over-studied and over-prepared, and it worked.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 3, 2012)

As I recall, I left the morning session something like an hour early and the afternoon an hour and a half. I generally agree with the idea of staying, double-checking work etc, but I'd already triple-checked each tests and found only one answer I changed (on my second pass). I passed.


----------

